# Best Mods



## krzystang (Mar 7, 2010)

New guy here just wanting to know some good mods and the order in which to do them. Trying to save time, money, and headaches.
Thanks in advance


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

There's a bunch of possibilities. What are your plans for your Brute? Trail riding? Mud riding? Mixture? Give us a little more information and we can try to lead you in the right direction


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Exactly what he said give us more info on what it is going to be used for. Regardless though a must is a winch, whether your in rocky rough terrain or deep in slop, there's times you will need it


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Even if you are only trail riding the CDI is probably the best mod to do. I have the Dynatek CDI and love it! Snorkels are a good addition too, there too even if you trail ride I would do them because of splashing.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Tires and rims, then clutch springs, then Unifilter or Twinair or K&N w/ prefilter, then CDI, then snorkles. After the snorkles you may be rejetting so do a Dynojet Kit. Then start making suspension parts greasable. Then consider a steering stabilizer and skid plates. 

That's a start for you.


----------



## Ruddy208 (Feb 4, 2010)

No matter where you are, Some type of h2o prevention is necessary to keep this from happening. As you can see, the water was not that deep and I wasn't going all that fast.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

what Mudforce said....the Dynatek CDI is the best mod IMO for the money.


----------



## krzystang (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! So far, I have got a set of 27" ITP 589's on stock rims 9" front 11" rear and I did the MIMB snork mod. It runs a little rough but not too bad. Im thinking about a HMF swamp series amd a Dynatek CDI. Question is, howhard is it to re-jet and what jets should i get?


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Best mod you can do..without question and no one here will deny.

Replace those allen head bolts on your diffs!! Those thing strip out easy and are a PITA to remove so you dont want to do it more than once.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you need help jetting let me know. its not too hard.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Ruddy208 said:


> No matter where you are, Some type of h2o prevention is necessary to keep this from happening. As you can see, the water was not that deep and I wasn't going all that fast.
> 
> YouTube- ATV Sucks in Water Part 1





Yep... been there...... heard that before.... " That ain't good...." LOL


----------



## krzystang (Mar 7, 2010)

So... Here are the new problems. rough idle, popping in air box from 0-1/4 throttle and with the new 27's had a hard time climbing into the truck. Dynatek cdi on the way and then jet kit. Also, could the length of the snorkle cause any issues? Changed plugs today... front looked good (light color) rear was black as night. need to get this thing right again.


----------

